# Advice on rice



## Soidogbob (Jul 1, 2016)

Please forgive me if this has been posted before, I did search but not see what I was looking for.

I spend alot of time in Asia where Jasmine rice is a staple. My wife mixes this 50-50 with brown/ cargo/wholemeal rice.

So in my inexperienced opinion as there is white rice, the GI of this shows 115 so even mixed this will be an unhealthy option.

Am I thinking correctly? I was diagnosed yesterday with T2 so very eager to get my diet under control and gain a better understanding of my foods.

Thanks

Soidog


----------



## stephknits (Jul 1, 2016)

You are right to consider rice as it is a carbohydrate and it is carbs that raise our blood glucose levels.  The best way to see if rice is something you can eat is to get a testing meter.  You might have to reduce your portion and/ or have an alternative, such as cauliflower rice.  You can either buy this ready made, or just grate a cauliflower  and microwave it for a couple of minutes.  I find mixing it half and half with rice is fine, although you do loose that sticky rice texture.


----------



## Soidogbob (Jul 1, 2016)

stephknits said:


> You are right to consider rice as it is a carbohydrate and it is carbs that raise our blood glucose levels.  The best way to see if rice is something you can eat is to get a testing meter.  You might have to reduce your portion and/ or have an alternative, such as cauliflower rice.  You can either buy this ready made, or just grate a cauliflower  and microwave it for a couple of minutes.  I find mixing it half and half with rice is fine, although you do loose that sticky rice texture.


Thanks for the reply, i dont have a test meter just tying to get an idea from people with experience. western people process rice different to asians and even though 50-50 there is still a lot of white rice so 
not so good for me


----------



## stephknits (Jul 1, 2016)

To be honest, it doesn't really matter if it is white rice or brown, it's all carbs.  The brown might take slightly longer to turn to glucose and therefore might be slightly less likely to cause a spike in your blood glucose, what is more important is the portion size.


----------



## Soidogbob (Jul 1, 2016)

stephknits said:


> To be honest, it doesn't really matter if it is white rice or brown, it's all carbs.  The brown might take slightly longer to turn to glucose and therefore might be slightly less likely to cause a spike in your blood glucose, what is more important is the portion size.


ta, but the brown has a lower GI so is better or I am wrong? just trying to understand my foods.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 2, 2016)

All the lower GI does, is to reduce the speed at which the carbohydrate  will hit your bloodstream.  If you have sufficient insulin production to deal with it, it might be OK.

But - absolutely the only way to find out whether it is OK or not - is to test your blood with a glucometer - otherwise nobody has a clue because EVERY body's metabolism and capabilities are different!


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 2, 2016)

I'd agree with the others on rice elevating the blood glucose.  For me, when I'm trying to understand stuff like this, I try to translate it into an image in my head.  Bearing that in mind, white rice, for most people, will generate fairly sharp elevation which over a period of time will come down again.  Brown rice (or whatever other lower GI rice you choose), is likely to generate a less steep elevation, more slowly, reaching it's peak after longer and taking longer to come back down to the starting level.

Bearing that in mind, there are a couple of things to consider:  firstly, how high it goes (harsh, fast spikes are thought to be troublesome over time), and secondly the volume under the curve of both lines.

Honestly, you really do need to acquire a self testing meter and do your own research.  What happens to me, or anyone else posting isn't necessarily what happens to you.  Many people have particularly severe intolerances to certain foods (typical culprits are bread, potatoes, pasta, rice and grains in general), which they only discover by testing.  I'm sure you can probably find a suitable gizmo where you are.

Just briefly on cauliflower rice; I don't microwave it.  I prefer to do it quickly in a wok, usually with some spices - pilau spices if I'm planning an Indian style meal, or adding an egg if I'm looking to do something like an egg-fried not rice.  It's quick, simple and I find it tends to stay drier if I use the wok.  All done in under 5 minutes.


----------



## Soidogbob (Jul 2, 2016)

Now my head is like a spinning top.....
All I was told was i must have a cut down on sugars. 
I never take it in tea or coffee I don't drink soda's and have never really had a sweet tooth. Looks like I have to watch my carbs and load more veg.
My thinking was with low GI a slower steady release so no peaks and troughs and less need for snacks.


----------



## Robin (Jul 2, 2016)

Soidogbob said:


> Now my head is like a spinning top.....
> All I was told was i must have a cut down on sugars.
> I never take it in tea or coffee I don't drink soda's and have never really had a sweet tooth. Looks like I have to watch my carbs and load more veg.
> My thinking was with low GI a slower steady release so no peaks and troughs and less need for snacks.


I think you are thinking along the right lines! If you still produce enough insulin, and it's just a case that it takes a while to get into your system and start doing its job, then Low GI diet will probably suit you. If you've got more of a problem with insulin production, or insulin resistance, then it probably won't be enough, and you may want to cut carbs further rather than increase medication.
Either way, the only sure way of finding out is getting a meter and testing yourself, to see how your body reacts. Everyone is different!


----------



## bilbie (Jul 2, 2016)

From now on, I would think of half a cup of rice as a few times a week treat. I needed to cut my sugars including fruit/juice and Starches, including breads, pasta, potato etc.
my meals would mostly be low carb veg, some beans/lentils/peas, normal protein and full fat everything. the fats replace the lost energy from the sugars and starches.
Initially the hardest part is forgetting the last 40 years of high carb low fat
https://www.verywell.com/how-to-overcome-fat-phobia-2242208


----------



## Soidogbob (Jul 2, 2016)

I have no idea what i should be eating or aiming for. I went for my first visit with the practice nutritionist and got a bollocking for not sticking to my diet.As I am winging it how can I stick to a diet if I am unsure what I'm supposed to be doing. Makes me so mad


----------



## bilbie (Jul 2, 2016)

If you haven't got one, I'd get a blood meter and test your food effect on your blood levels. If the prescribed diet is working, stick to it. most find that there are too many carbs in what is normally given
http://www.phlaunt.com/diabetes/14045524.php

this has the cheapest strips
http://www.homehealth-uk.com/medical/blood_glucose_monitor_testing.htm

an introduction to low carb, no need to pay to see more, there is enough on the net.
http://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb

what to expect the first week, besides being hungry for the first 36 hours, then it stops
https://www.verywell.com/getting-through-the-first-week-2242037


----------



## Soidogbob (Jul 3, 2016)

Hi bilbie, as it happens that is the meter I ordered. Doing lots of reading atm 

Thanks for the advie everyone.


----------



## DeusXM (Jul 4, 2016)

I find that the GI rating is really just a guide - the real thing to check is what it actually does to you.

I suspect you will find jasmine rice 'difficult' - I've recently tried to expand my repertoire of Thai dishes I can cook and I was trying to be authentic  with jasmine rice. I tried making some khao tom with jasmine rice and it wrecked havoc with my levels - I needed something like the equivalent of an entire day's worth of bolus to cover it. Then I tried cheating by making it with basmati and found I almost didn't need to bolus for it at all. You may or may not find you have similar results and you'll have to weigh up authenticity vs. blood sugar control for your diet choices.

The cauliflower rice is an excellent alternative for dishes where you don't need rice to absorb liquids - so it's great for fried rice, for serving with curries and stir fries, but not great for risottos or paella. I'm actually going to try it out in the khao tom as well as the whole point is, of course, to make a thick mushy broth. Grated cauliflower is great for this (I use it for cheese and bacon chowder) so in theory it should be good for breakfast soup too. Will keep you posted!


----------



## Soidogbob (Jul 4, 2016)

Thanks, kind of figure rice is not going to be a good option. Hope my meter get's delivered tomorrow and can find out what works for me.

My wife is Thai and a fantastic cook but i got some strange looks when I explained cauliflower rice. Real interested how the Khao tom turns out.


----------



## AndBreathe (Jul 4, 2016)

DeusXM said:


> I find that the GI rating is really just a guide - the real thing to check is what it actually does to you.
> 
> I suspect you will find jasmine rice 'difficult' - I've recently tried to expand my repertoire of Thai dishes I can cook and I was trying to be authentic  with jasmine rice. I tried making some khao tom with jasmine rice and it wrecked havoc with my levels - I needed something like the equivalent of an entire day's worth of bolus to cover it. Then I tried cheating by making it with basmati and found I almost didn't need to bolus for it at all. You may or may not find you have similar results and you'll have to weigh up authenticity vs. blood sugar control for your diet choices.
> 
> The cauliflower rice is an excellent alternative for dishes where you don't need rice to absorb liquids - so it's great for fried rice, for serving with curries and stir fries, but not great for risottos or paella. I'm actually going to try it out in the khao tom as well as the whole point is, of course, to make a thick mushy broth. Grated cauliflower is great for this (I use it for cheese and bacon chowder) so in theory it should be good for breakfast soup too. Will keep you posted!



Deus, I use cauli in my Not Quite Paella concoction.  I simple make it as usual, with all the spices, flavours and so on, but where there would be stock added, I use a significantly reduced stock, of when using one of those gel stock blobs, I use only enough to melt the gel, add it to the pan and simmer, until it's almost evaporated, then add the cauli rice, with the heat turned up and turning it as usual.  

I normally make my cauli in a wok, but to be honest the paella pan is quite similar in terms of it's conduction qualities, with a nice wide bottom to get to all the rice fairly quickly, provided I keep turning it.  I would use the same idea for a risotto - concentrating on getting the flavours before the cauli goes in in the last couple of minutes.  It works well for me.


----------



## Superheavy (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Soidog,

I would say that I'm probably at the milder end of T2 at the moment, currently only on Metformin, and hoping to go Diet and Exercise controlled at my next HBA1C check in December, but as DeusXM said, I found that Basmati rice barely gives me any kind of spike at all (even three quarters of the portion my local curry house sends over!). I did like jasmine rice too, but I'm pretty good at sticking to what doesn't have too much of an impact on me.

Best of luck, and test until you know where your tolerances lie.


----------



## Pine Marten (Jul 5, 2016)

Superheavy said:


> Hi Soidog,
> 
> I would say that I'm probably at the milder end of T2 at the moment, currently only on Metformin, and hoping to go Diet and Exercise controlled at my next HBA1C check in December, but as DeusXM said, I found that Basmati rice barely gives me any kind of spike at all (even three quarters of the portion my local curry house sends over!). I did like jasmine rice too, but I'm pretty good at sticking to what doesn't have too much of an impact on me.
> 
> Best of luck, and test until you know where your tolerances lie.


Another vote here for basmati rice - we get the basmati & wild rice from Waitrose, which is quite tasty and doesn't have much effect on my levels. I don't think I'd dare try jasmine rice


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 5, 2016)

I have wholemeal basmati & as long I'm careful with portion size, it's not too bad.


----------



## DeusXM (Jul 5, 2016)

Soidogbob said:


> Thanks, kind of figure rice is not going to be a good option. Hope my meter get's delivered tomorrow and can find out what works for me.
> 
> My wife is Thai and a fantastic cook but i got some strange looks when I explained cauliflower rice. Real interested how the Khao tom turns out.



It does work well for khao pad - and indeed, any dish where you'd traditionally have rice on the side, like pad kra prao.

You may also find that Thai food doesn't play by the carb rules all the time because of the high chili content. I find that if I eat foods with a lot of chili heat in them, I need less insulin than proportionally expected. Singapore noodles, khao pad with plenty of birds-eye chilis and nam pla, and even honey-drenched jerk chicken with rice and peas - all these things are foods that usually I would need quite a bit of insulin for, but I find I can get by with quite little. Khao tom is of course quite different as it's a mild dish - hence why for me, things go to pot when I use jasmine rice.

As others have said, this is why testing is so important. It is genuinely amazing how often no-one seems to be 'average'.


----------



## Soidogbob (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi,
Meter arrived today so can start testing properly tomorrow. I've gone very low carbs for now and the cauli rice was better than expected. Friday I double the metformin dose to 2 x 500mg per day, see how I go.

Great for the info with basmati rice, will check how I react to it in the future. Need to shed some weight so will stick with low carbs.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 7, 2016)

I've got a packet of fake rice in the cupboard that l got from Holland & Barrett but I can't bring myself to try it. Reviews are good but apparently it has a strong fishy smell when opened & needs thoroughly rinsing.


----------



## Annette (Jul 7, 2016)

Mark Parrott said:


> I've got a packet of fake rice in the cupboard that l got from Holland & Barrett but I can't bring myself to try it. Reviews are good but apparently it has a strong fishy smell when opened & needs thoroughly rinsing.


Sounds like a perfect match for a seafood paella then...


----------

